# Bent Laminate Walnut Rocker



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have his book Chairmaking and Design, which I will try and put to practical use pretty soon. I will start with pine models. The wood is at least readily available here. I love the way he breaks down the process and provides so much detail and illustration. Cool that you have brought his work to everyone's attention and it is kind of cool to have a brief anecdote from someone who worked with him personally.

Thanks for the post,

David


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Now this is the kind of work ANYONE would be proud of. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Bent wood lamination is a technique I have only admired. Nicely done.


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

I also have taken classes from Jeff. Good patient teacher allows you to progress at your own pace. Observes and suggests alternate ways to improve methods and design. Recommend for all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool chair .First time I remember seeing a review on someones furniture.


----------

